
We Are Comma.ai: The Android of Self Driving Cars - devy
https://commaai.blogspot.com/2016/12/the-android-of-self-driving-cars.html
======
moonbug
Now, I'm no PR expert, but when aspiring to peddle safety-critical software,
I'd say drawing a comparison with _Android_ is the last thing you'd want to
do.

